# Thoughts on using a small XC hardtail frame to build a DJ/urban bike?



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm looking to build or buy complete a DJ/urban hardtail for the spring. I was planning on just doing research and getting a complete bike, but I may be able to piece something together if it's feasable. 

I have a small-size Cannondale Caffine F1 frame that has been sitting in my closet for a few years and looking at it the other day I thought that maybe it would work for a DJ frame. Here are the geo measurements:

seat tube: 15"
top tube: 22.3"
head tube angle: 70deg.
chainstay: 16.7"
BB height: 11.7"

Obviously it would be better to get something suited for this type of riding, but I thought in the interest of saving some cash (and getting clutter out of my closet) I could build this into a fun urban bike. 

I have a spare wheelset and a Fox F80X fork, which I thought could work. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

It can be used since there's some riders that can jump Magna bikes, so I'd be lying saying no. But the geo isn't made for jumping plus the frame isn't strong enough for that type of abuse. Mostly if you are on the heavy side, a couple hacked landings can snap that frame. There's some quality inexpensive DJ frames for sale all the time. Better to wait and aquire the right pieces, mostly since you have the build time.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I'm only around 155 lbs., but I was thinking that strength of the frame for that type of riding would be an issue. I also want a single speed, so having horizontal dropouts would be great, which this frame doesn't have. 

Guess it's time to start doing resarch on DJ frames.


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

I would take a look at getting a Eastern Nighttrain as a complete. if i remember right, its pretty inexpensive and still pretty good quality.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd say if you aren't going big then go for it. You can always swap out frames after you find a stronger one. Look at jensonusa and for used ones- you can usually score a frame real cheap.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, You really wont enjoy that the way you'd enjoy a legit DJ bike. Take it from experience, I had a small cannondale caffeine for a while that I had talked about doing it, and strength aside, you'd spend too much trying to make it dirt jumpable. Just save up a few hundred bucks for a used DJ bike, and do that, you'll get more comfortable faster, and start enjoying jumping earlier. Its worth it. I bought a DJ bike, and it changed my riding habits forever. I LOVE dirt jumping and gravity racing now.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

You'd be better off getting a dj frame. I've already snapped a cannondale XC frame riding a bit of dj's and freeride. Then I got my heathen, Feels way better in the air and all around.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

You didn't say how experienced you were. If you're jumping small tables to get some seat time that bike will suffice until you get a DJer If you're jumping gaps with steep trans or a flight of stairs you might want to hold off. A DJ bike will hold up to the abuse of coming up short. Your skill will have to be on the money if you plan on jumping that F1.A decent fork, a beefy frame strong wheels etc etc.... are things to consider when going bigger than the beginner line.

+1 to what everyone here's been saying


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

since you already have half the stuff for it i say go for it. i mean why not just try it. could be light and fun if you are not going huge and casing. sounds like that frame could make a decent 4x bike.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Look for a complete used DJ bike on your local craigslist. That is by far the best approach....


----------

